# First Planted Ebi



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Just started up a stock ebi. Been running about a week using filter media and water from my other tank. Introduced about 20 cherry shrimp and a pair of featherfin rainbows today. Does anyone have any experience with featherfins and shrimp? I originally planned to have this a shrimp only tank so if the rainbows are going to be hurting the population I would move them to my other tank.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

They won't bother your shrimp their mouth is too small to eat them. However they're too active and big for a nano. They prefer schooling with other fish of their type and would be much happier in a larger tank.


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats a nice looking tank. I like the NLJF on the driftwood. Should look nice once it all fills in.


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I will definitely move the threadfins to the bigger tank and get another few to make a nice schoal. I am thinking of getting some crs in the future to add in with the cherries. My parameters are as follows:

Gh:4
Kh:1
Tds:210
Using ro water reconstituted with equlibrium

Are these conditions suitible to both cherries and crs or should i soften up the water a bit?

Thanks!


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

That is within their range. But if you read all the posts in the inverts and nano forum there are a lot of people who regret putting their more sensitive and more expensive shrimp in a nano. Since there is so little water several parameters can fluctuate very quickly in a nano, such as temp, dissolved gas, ammonia and nitrate. Put your more expensive shrimp in your larger tank if the parameters are right then once you have a healthy enough colony try them in your nano, otherwise you'll be out totally and have to buy all new shrimp if something goes wrong


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Just moved to my new place and changed the scape on my ebi slightly. I also took out the glosso in favor of crypt parva and added another pair of threadfins. The threadfins seem much happier with the additional pair (more intense coloration, active behavior, and fin flaring).


----------



## Phil n abbie (Mar 28, 2010)

I would use riccia to carpet the from of that, would only take 2 weeks to do the lot.


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys just thought id send out an update for my ebi! I just received 20ish CRS and let them lose about an hour ago. They look Great and are already eating the fluval shrimp food! Hopefully I can get some good breeding out of them.


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with planaria in a shrimp tank? I have seen a few hair thin 3/4" white worms swimming around. After some research I have come across conflicting reports as to whether they're harmful to shrimp populations or not. Anyone have any experience with CRS and fenbendazole?


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

I have flatworms, daphnia, cyclops, and various thin nematode type worms in my tanks and I have never seen any sign that any of them are anything but harmless. Without fish a lot of the little planaria establish a pretty solid population. I wouldn't worry about it unless you see some signs that they are bothering your shrimp.
For me the only thing that is a pain are the flatworms, which eventually get numerous enough that they start looking terrible all over the sides of the tank. When that happens I just take a turkey baster and suck them off the glass until the population is back in check.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Planaria is on the glass and are not good for your shrimps. If they are swimming most likely they are just harmless worms. Those are nematodes. Fenbendazol works well it might take couple of doses.


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

That's an awesome looking tank. I really like the NLJF on the driftwood. The CRS look real cool in there.


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info.. Ill keep an eye on them and dose only if the worm population gets out of control. As it is now I hardly notice them unless I really look. Haven't lost any CRS yet and had a bunch of them molt so things are looking good! I also moved the threadfin rainbows to my other tank


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Update! 









Its been a while but things have been pretty steady in my ebi. Both shrimp populations (cherry and CRS) seem relatively consistent. I have noticed a good number of cherry babies. I have not seen any CRS babies although I have about 9 berried females atm.. It seems like they have been berried for months now without any offspring...what gives??


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

rescaped! Chopped off the bottom of the driftwood and moved the anubias to a different tank. Also got rid of the MM and ripped up/replanted my foreground plants to spread them out. Hopefully it will slowly fill into a nice lawn. Covered the branches with willow moss. It looks a little brown from when i bought it but hopefully it will bounce back.


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Long overdue update. Both shrimp species are thriving. CRS are frequently berried but never seem to hatch. Cherry population is growing pretty well. Overall I have a ton of shrimp in this tank. 

Just added 6 celestial perl danios and am loving them. They go perfectly with the shrimp. They are leaving the adults alone and hopefully not eating too many shrimp babies.

I rescaped the whole thing and like this look much better. Just need to wait for the liliopsis to grow in in the back more and it should look nice.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good and I like without the background. I was reading your journal and I'm courious about the worms you had in the tank, are they still around and where do you think they came from?


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

I had both planaria (flatworms) and nematodes (roundworms) they were both small and you could really only see them squirming around in the substrate pressed up against the glass. I think they probably hitched a ride over on the substrate or plants. At the time I had no fish and was overfeeding a bit which resulted in a fair amount of worms (and also pond snails). I cut back on feeding and there are almost none left. Hopefully the fish I just added will snack on the rest of them, although I don't think they're really hurting anything in there.


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Update! Things are a bit overgrown and need to be trimmed down.


----------

